# I got kicked off the classifieds



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

hi there guys well i got banned from the classified till im 18 witch is like 7 months this sucks


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

thats because in order to post in the classifieds you must be 18 years old or older. its one of the 14 archerytalk rules so being banned makes sence....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rules are rules. can go on ebay and still find some good deals


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just have my dad go on here with his account and buy whatever.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

just wait it out. a person under 18 cannot personally enter into a legally binding contract. the classifieds may or may not be "legally binding" in the strictest sense, but who wants to mess with it. it does stink for the good kids, which i feel the vast majority are on here.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the club


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Welcome to the club


x2

Happened to me also.


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> thats because in order to post in the classifieds you must be 18 years old or older. its one of the 14 archerytalk rules so being banned makes sence....


So cute that you two have the same Bohning advertisement avatar.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

badger62 said:


> So cute that you two have the same Bohning advertisement avatar.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> x2
> 
> Happened to me also.


O think bowhunter11 is banned right now from the whole forum because of that


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> O think bowhunter11 is banned right now from the whole forum because of that


because he was actually selling something.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> because he was actually selling something.


Was it his second warning or something? I remember he was trying to sell his powerhawk to someone on here but I didn't know they kicked him off:mg:.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol I bought and sold before I was 18.


----------



## ilgenfritz (Aug 11, 2009)

Bowmaddness said:


> hi there guys well i got banned from the classified till im 18 witch is like 7 months this sucks


Sorry to hear that. Good thing I got a hold of you before that happened.


----------



## DownHillSteve (Jul 1, 2011)

This is due to legal reasons don't take it personal man.

You were great to deal with.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a warning because I posted on there.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

DownHillSteve said:


> This is due to legal reasons don't take it personal man.
> 
> You were great to deal with.


Thanks it was good dealing with you to


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh...youth. I remember when 7 months seemed like an eternity. Now years fly by. 
Forum rules man.
Don't worry, you'll be 18 soon enough.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive got banned too. Twice.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Same, on both counts


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I just have my dad go on here with his account and buy whatever.


Haha. Same here.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Haha. Same here.


Right on ... same here!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

I got banned for buying and selling


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I did too for trying to sell my grandfathers bow, but I ended up back on it after a while, so if I need to buy or sell something I just have my dad get on his account and do it for me.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

me too on getting banned


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Interesting, user other's accounts to buy & sell on here as a minor...... :wink: We don't have issues if your working with your parents and have them do the transaction. 

Its nothing personal guys but we must enforce the rules of the forum. When your 18 years of age, you can search and post in the classifieds to your hearts content! :thumb:

Lou
AT Classifieds Administrator


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Interesting, user other's accounts to buy & sell on here as a minor...... :wink: We don't have issues if your working with your parents and have them do the transaction.
> 
> Its nothing personal guys but we must enforce the rules of the forum. When your 18 years of age, you can search and post in the classifieds to your hearts content! :thumb:
> 
> ...


tell ya what... i will trade them birthdays. youth is SO wasted on the young..


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Bucks said:


> tell ya what... i will trade them birthdays. youth is SO wasted on the young..


I hear ya on that one!  If this place existed when I was 18 years of age, I would be banned too! :wink:


----------

